# VENISON  HIND QUARTER "COCA COLA"



## Hawging It (Jan 14, 2019)

Well, I decided to smoke a hind quarter. Been using this recipe since I was a 15 years old. Dad taught me. Made slits all around on the hind quarter. Stuffed each slit with garlic and scallions. Put it in small ice chest and covered with Coca Cola. Added ice to keep cold. Soaked over night. Removed this morning and dusted with black pepper, Tony's and Greek seasoning. Smoking with Hickory today, with OLE DIZ charcoal as my primary heat source. 225 to 235 degrees for 7 to 8 hours. Always tender with great non-gamey flavor.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm in for the ride.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm with Chile on this one!!!
Slide over a bit, John!!
Be Back!

Bear


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 14, 2019)

Ok, I will take row two, but watching close!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2019)

I guess that leaves me in the balcony.

I think that garlic is like bacon everything is better with garlic on it or in it.  

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 14, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> I guess that leaves me in the balcony.
> 
> I think that garlic is like bacon everything is better with garlic on it or in it.
> 
> Warren


ok i'll stand in line outside, might be worth the wait


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 14, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> ok i'll stand in line outside, might be worth the wait


Like ole Andy on the Andy Griffith show used to say,  IT'S GOOOOUUUD!!! EXTRY GOOOOD!!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 14, 2019)

HI, I'm also in !


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 14, 2019)

Who has the popcorn?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2019)

Hawging Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hawging Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Warren


10-FO


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Who has the popcorn?



PopCorn who wants to fill up on popcorn where's the brown bottles?

Warren


----------



## Ishi (Jan 15, 2019)

Tagging this to try this summer!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

Ishi said:


> Tagging this to try this summer!


It's really good stuff. Never any complaints. Been doing it for many years. I use Root beer and DR. Pepper sometimes as well.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 15, 2019)

Are we there yet?
Stop the car, I gotta pee.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Are we there yet?



I know, right?  Butt getting tired sitting here watching for the finale!!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

I forgot to take finished product pics. DANG IT!! It turned out like all the rest have. Juicy, good smoke flavor and tender with no gamey taste. Vacum packed the leftovers for another day.  Everybody happy, happy, happy!!


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 15, 2019)

Well that goes over like a fart in church!!!!

Glad it was good.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I forgot to take finished product pics. DANG IT!! It turned out like all the rest have. Juicy, good smoke flavor and tender with no gamey taste. Vacum packed the leftovers for another day.  Everybody happy, happy, happy!!



Say what  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Are we there yet?
> Stop the car, I gotta pee.




You didn't wear your depends today?  

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 15, 2019)

Anticlimactic would be an understatement.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> You didn't wear your depends today?
> 
> Warren


Yep. U rite! LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I forgot to take finished product pics. DANG IT!! It turned out like all the rest have. Juicy, good smoke flavor and tender with no gamey taste. Vacum packed the leftovers for another day.  Everybody happy, happy, happy!!




Boooooooo!!!
I want a Refund!!!
#$%^&*()

Bear  (GRRRrrrrr)


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Boooooooo!!!
> I want a Refund!!!
> #$%^&*()
> 
> Bear (GRRRrrrrr)



Oh my, you have awaken the sleeping bear Hawging.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Boooooooo!!!
> I want a Refund!!!
> #$%^&*()
> 
> Bear  (GRRRrrrrr)


I love posting stuff. Just forgot. Going to post some picks of my first cheese cold smoking. It was a FAIL DANGIT!! Least the cheese was cheap!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I love posting stuff. Just forgot. Going to post some picks of my first cheese cold smoking. It was a FAIL DANGIT!! Least the cheese was cheap!!




You don't have to post a Fail, if you don't want to.
But we hate to miss the Good ones!

Cheap Cheese??? Wish I could find Cheap Cheese around here!!

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> You don't have to post a Fail, if you don't want to.
> But we hate to miss the Good ones!
> 
> Cheap Cheese??? Wish I could find Cheap Cheese around here!!
> ...


Quality cheese but not too expensive


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2019)

All cheese around here runs about $8 a pound.
That's why I don't Smoke Cheese often!

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> All cheese around here runs about $8 a pound.
> That's why I don't Smoke Cheese often!
> 
> Bear


Dang that is steep


----------

